

Sony iPad clone? "That is a market we are also very interested in." - stcredzero
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9151938/Sony_interested_in_challenging_Apple_s_iPad

======
stcredzero
This may be one place where Sony's penchant for closed vs. open may not be a
big impediment. They need to catch up with their own OS and App Store. Perhaps
they could leverage Android? (A Sony/Google web pad?)

